# تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية



## captive2010 (23 فبراير 2008)

أحلى حكاية ......يروى أن صياداً عاد إلى زوجته وهو يحمل سمكة كبيرة طالباً منها أن تقليها في الزيت فاعتذرت له الزوجة لأنها لا تملك زيتاً بسبب إرتفاع سعر الزيت فطلب منها الصياد أن تشويها فاعتذرت له بسبب إختفاء الردة وارتفاع سعر أنبوبة الغاز فى الأسواق فطلب منها أن تطبخها مع الصلصة فلما علم أن سعر كيلو الطماطم قد وصل إلى خمس جنيهات أخذ السمكة وألقاها غاضباً في البحر مرة أخرى وهنا هتفت السمكة وهي في الماء تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية



منقول​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

:smil13:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

:ranting:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

:a82:​


----------



## captive2010 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

:dntknw: :dntknw:


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

:smil13::yaka:


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*يارب ارحم :yaka:​*


----------



## captive2010 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

:spor22::spor22:​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها​*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

:new6::new6:

انا عايز اعرف محدش ليه بينطق في الموضوع ده ؟

اكيد من الصدمة 

وتحيا جمهورية مصر المصرية :shutup22:

ومحدش يتريق علي مصر تاني لو سمحتوا

ايه المشكلة يعني لما كيلو الطماطم يبقي ب 5 واللحمة تبقي ب 35 و العيش مش لاقيينه وكل حاجة زادت الضعف ومفيش مرتبات ولا فلوس ولا شغل ايه المشكلة يعني ناس غرية :new6:


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

:new2::t32::t32:
بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش كلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام في السيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة ...

الحمد لله كله تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
بركة ان الطماطم بخمسة جنية بس ... دي اكيد احسن ما تكون بخمسين ....

يبقى كل حاجة حلوة ولا لا؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



Coptic Man قال:


> ايه المشكلة يعني لما كيلو الطماطم يبقي ب 5 واللحمة تبقي ب 35 و العيش مش لاقيينه وكل حاجة زادت الضعف ومفيش مرتبات ولا فلوس ولا شغل ايه المشكلة يعني ناس غرية :new6:


 
فين المشكلة؟
كيلو الطماطم اربع اضعاف في اوربا
و سعر اللحمة ضعيف

ما شفنا اوربا في يوم تتذمر عن السعر :yaka:


----------



## Coptic Man (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> فين المشكلة؟
> كيلو الطماطم اربع اضعاف في اوربا
> و سعر اللحمة ضعيف
> 
> ما شفنا اوربا في يوم تتذمر عن السعر :yaka:


 
اكيد عايز تشلني صح :t19:

وياتري ايه اخبار مرتبات اوربا في الساعة يا زلمة :bomb:

فيه ناس عندنا ممكن تلاقيها عايشة ب 250 جنيه طول الشهر :shutup22:


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



Coptic Man قال:


> اكيد عايز تشلني صح :t19:
> 
> وياتري ايه اخبار مرتبات اوربا في الساعة يا زلمة :bomb:
> 
> فيه ناس عندنا ممكن تلاقيها عايشة ب 250 جنيه طول الشهر :shutup22:


 
مش اقل من 120 جنيه بالساعة للرجل البالغ الي فوق ال 18 سنة :bud:


----------



## Coptic Man (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> مش اقل من 120 جنيه بالساعة للرجل البالغ الي فوق ال 18 سنة :bud:


 
بالساعه وجاي تحبط خلق الله اللي هنا :budo:

ربنا يسامحك يا روك بحق جاه النبي ( طبعا عرفت كدا اي اللي هيحصلك ) :gun:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

بعد معاناة يوم كامل فى العمل بيرجع  المواطن المسكين لبيته وهو عامل كده :36_1_47: ويادوبك يبتدى يرتاح تبدأ طلبات الولاد :019F3B~14: ويا عينى هو هيلاقيها من شغله ولا من بيته وبعد تفكيييير عميق:big61: اخيرا بيوصل للحل المضمون لحل كل  مشاكله :309xe:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*120 ج بالساعة يا روك*​ 
*و عندنا 250 ج في الشههههههههههههههههههر*​ 
*:a82:*​


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



Coptic Man قال:


> بالساعه وجاي تحبط خلق الله اللي هنا :budo:
> 
> ربنا يسامحك يا روك بحق جاه النبي ( طبعا عرفت كدا اي اللي هيحصلك ) :gun:


 
دا اقل شئ, تصدق مرات انا اشتغلت ب 300 جنيه بالساعة
و عن قريب حيوصل سعري لل 500 بالساعة الوحدة..
بلاش نق..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



> :new6::new6:
> 
> انا عايز اعرف محدش ليه بينطق في الموضوع ده ؟



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*غريبة صح يمكن بيجاملوني* :new6:​


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *120 ج بالساعة يا روك*​
> 
> *و عندنا 250 ج في الشههههههههههههههههههر*​
> 
> *:a82:*​


 

حنبدي نحسد ولا ايه؟


----------



## vetaa (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

تفتكر يا روك محدش هينق عليييييييك
طيب ربنا يستر على الفلوس اللى فى جيبك دلوقتى
هههههههههههههه

وبعديين غريبة
مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد
يعنى كده السمكة فضلت عايشة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> مش اقل من 120 جنيه بالساعة للرجل البالغ الي فوق ال 18 سنة :bud:



يســــــلام... :smil13:

طيب ما تشوف لى شغلانة عندك يا روك 

وأنا موافقة بال 120 فى اليوم كلوه مش الساعة بس :yahoo:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> حنبدي نحسد ولا ايه؟


 
*هو فية حل تاني ؟ :a82:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> دا اقل شئ, تصدق مرات انا اشتغلت ب 300 جنيه بالساعة
> و عن قريب حيوصل سعري لل 500 بالساعة الوحدة..
> بلاش نق..



:a82::a82::a82:

طبعااااااااا مفيش نق :ranting:

أحنا هنحسدك بس ياروك :new2:

ياااااااارب أكفى الزعيم شرنا :t33:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع بعد لما محدش كان بينطق فية 

اتقلب ساااااااااحة للحوااااار

سبحان مغير الاحوال
ههههههههههههههه​


My Rock قال:


> دا اقل شئ, تصدق مرات انا اشتغلت ب 300 جنيه بالساعة
> و عن قريب حيوصل سعري لل 500 بالساعة الوحدة..
> بلاش نق..



الم لا حــســـــــــــد يا روك باشا

بس ياريت تستخبى اليومين دول لان المصريين شعب مبيحسدش خالص

هو بينـــــــق بـــــــــس و عنية مـــــــــدورة

كـــان لـيا بس سؤال رفيع كدة

هل الشغل دة عن طريق الانترنت؟​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الموضوع بعد لما محدش كان بينطق فية
> 
> ...





ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مانتاااااااا شايف ياروكى 

120 فى الساعة :smil13:

اااااااللهم لا حسد يا جماعة :shutup22:

الواحد بردوا لييييه رب :94:[/CENTER]


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مانتاااااااا شايف ياروكى
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أديــــــك شايف اهو يا روك باشا

انا بنصحك نصيحة لله يعنى انك تستخبى كدة لقــــــترة

عين مرمر مـــــــدورة:a63::a63:​


----------



## spider boy (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

بالراحة..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> بالراحة..


*ازاي يعني بالراحة*


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ازاي يعني بالراحة*


 
بالراحة انتو و النق بتاعكم..


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> بالراحة انتو و النق بتاعكم..



خالى بالك ياروك,,,

أحنا المصريين جامدين اوى فى حكاية النق دى :new6:

وكمان النق مش ينفع فيه بالراحة ld:​


----------



## blackrock (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*صدقوني العيب مش في مصر العيب في اللي ماسكينها*​_*عايز أسأل سؤال*_

*س /  لو مامتك وحشه وفقيره ومش طايقها ومستعار منها هتكرهها ؟؟؟*
*ج / لا طبعا هتحبها وهتشوفها احسن ام في الدنيا.*

*وبعدين مصر معملتش حاجه وحشه*
*هاتلي بلد بتعمل الاتي زي مصر :-*
*1 - فرص العمل للشباب كتيييييييير*
*2 - كل شاب ليه شقه وعربيه وسواق عند اللزوم*
** ورغم كده الناس برضه بتحب تركب مواصلات*
*3 - التعليم مجاني *
** كل فصل مفيهوش غير 100 طالب / والجامعات فااااااااااضيه *
*كل كليه مفيهاش غير يجي 70000 طالب بــــس*
*4 - الافران بتاعه العيش تروح الصبح بدري  تلاقيها زحمه *
*   تروح بالليل تلاقيها زحمه لغايه ما تقفل*
* ده كله لمصلحتك علشان تجيب العيش ( ده لو عرفت ) في ونس الناس بدل ما تزهق *
** شوف طمع البني ادمين الحكومه دعمت رغيف العيش ومخلياه بشلن _5 قروش _ والناس قال ايه تقولك فيه مسامير وصراصير وكلام فاضي*
** شوف طمع وجشع الناس*
**مش عارفين نراضيهم ازاي حد لاقي الحديد والمسامير زعلانين ان الافران بتوزعهم ببلاش مع العيش المدعم*
*5 - الخضار بجميع انواعه موجود في جميع الاوقات بغض النظر عنالسعر*
*6 - الامن بالنسبه للامن بقي معروف ان بلدنا بلد الامن والامان*
** ساعه صلاه الجمعه نقفل الشارع العمومي بعربيه امن مركزي مصفحه من هنا وعربيه كمان من الناحيه التانيه*
** وبرضه قدام الكنايس بنقعد عسكري يتيم بمسدس مياه او مسدس صوت ومندلهوش طلق و مسدس حقيقي ونقوله لما حد يجي يضرب الكنيسه ابقي ارفع سلاحك في وش الناس المسيحيين علشان اللي هيضرب ده ياخد راحته*
** عايزين اكتر من كده امن وامان*

*اقل واجب نقول مع بعض*
*" يا حبيبتي يا مصر* "​


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

ربنا يزيد  ويبارك  يا روك  :yaka:
وليكم  رب اسمه  الكريم  يا مصريين  :smil13:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



فادية قال:


> وليكم  رب اسمه  الكريم  يا مصريين  :smil13:​





:crying::010105~332:​


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :crying::010105~332:​


 
متعيطيش يا مرمر   هتبناكي  واجيبك   هولندا  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبلاش  تشدي  شعرك   هتبقي عفريته  وقرعه  كمان  :new2:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



blackrock قال:


> *صدقوني العيب مش في مصر العيب في اللي ماسكينها*​_*عايز أسأل سؤال*_
> 
> *س /  لو مامتك وحشه وفقيره ومش طايقها ومستعار منها هتكرهها ؟؟؟*
> *ج / لا طبعا هتحبها وهتشوفها احسن ام في الدنيا.*
> ...



يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااااااااااااااااااااااة

تصدق ان فتحت عينى على  الـــحـريـقـة

امال ظااااااااااااالمينهاااااا لية يا وحشين​


> كل شاب ليه شقه وعربيه وسواق عند اللزوم
> ورغم كده الناس برضه بتحب تركب مواصلات​



يا اخى شــعب غريــب جـــــــداااااااااااا

صــــحــيح يا اولاد

مــــصــــر بـــــلد الاســـتقرار:smile01:smile01​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



فادية قال:


> متعيطيش يا مرمر   هتبناكي  واجيبك   هولندا  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :new2:​



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo:

خلاص أوك يا فادية...

وأنا خلاص جهزت شنطة هدومى 

ههههههههههههههههههه



> وبلاش  تشدي  شعرك   هتبقي عفريته  وقرعه  كمان ​




هههههههههههههههههههه

حاضر يافادية من حقك بقى..

مانتى خلاص هتتبنيــــــنى 

قرعة...

علشان حتى ابقى اول واحدة فى هولندا كده

وأبقى أول ماركة مصرية مسجلة فى هولندا :t33:

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



> marmar_maroo قال:
> 
> 
> > :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  *
*هو  انا  هقدر  عليكي  يا  لمضه  *​* خلاص  اتبناكي  وامري  لله :2:*​​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



> فادية قال:
> 
> 
> > على رأي عادل امام انت ما صدقت يا سيد
> ...


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



> marmar_maroo قال:
> 
> 
> > > هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



فادية قال:


> > [/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]
> >
> > حسب  اللحمه  يا   مرمر
> > بس متخافيش  كل يوم  هتاكلي  لحمة
> ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



blackrock قال:


> *صدقوني العيب مش في مصر العيب في اللي ماسكينها*​_*عايز أسأل سؤال*_
> 
> *س /  لو مامتك وحشه وفقيره ومش طايقها ومستعار منها هتكرهها ؟؟؟*
> *ج / لا طبعا هتحبها وهتشوفها احسن ام في الدنيا.*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

عسل بجد يا ماجد 

وحلوة اوى الحاجات اللى بتقدمها لنا ماما مصر دى :smil13:

وكل كوم والامن والامان اللى بتتكلم عنه ده كوم تانى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

عندك حق....

يــــاحبيبتى يامصر :ranting::smil13:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> بالراحة انتو و النق بتاعكم..


*لو عرفوا اد اية مصاريف المنتدي و مستلزماتة شهريآ*

*كنا صلينالك صبح و ليل تاخد 1000 ج في الساعة*

*بس انت ماقلتش :shutup22:*


----------



## captive2010 (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



> 1 - فرص العمل للشباب كتيييييييير​


هههههههههههههه
بأمرة كل شاب يتخرج يقعد علي القهوة ويشرب شاي ولما يتخنفق من القهوة اللي كان قاعد عليه فيروح يقعد علي قهوة تانيه​


----------



## Twin (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي كل أخوتي*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*أنا جي أضحك بس*
*:t33: :t33: :t33: *

*لو سألت أنت مصري تقولي أيه *
*تقولي مصري وابن مصري وكل مصري الله عليه*
*قولها باعلي صوت وأرفع راسك لفوق*
*أنا مصري وأبويا مصري وبخفة دمي مصري*
*وكل مصري الله عليه*

*طبعاً مستغربين من الأغنية بس أنا بقولها علشان خاطر الحجة نانسي *
*الله ما أجعل زوجاتنا مثلها *
*في خفة دمها ورشاقة قوامها **وعينها اللوز و و و أقول أيه بس*
*الله عليكي يا نانسي*
*هههههههههههه*
*وتحيا جمهورية مصر ال كانت قبطية فرعونية*
*ويارب دايماً كله علي طراز نانسي*
*هههههههههههه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي روك*

*ممكن سؤال لتهدئة النفوس*

*هو انت بتاخد بالساعة 300 يورو والا 300 جنية مصري*
* كمقارنة بالعملة المصرية وما يعدلها*
*أصل هناك فرق*
*يعني لو بتاخد 300 يورو بالساعة وقريب يبقوا 500 *
*الله ما لاحسد*
*نضرب في سبعة بقي*
*2100 جنية مصري بالساعة يعني لو أشتغلت 8 ساعات بس باليوم *
*يبقي .......... كثير بلاش نكتبها *
*وبلاش نكتب بقي قبضك في الشهر اللهم ما لا حسد *

*ها ممكن توضيح يعني*
*أصل بصراحة لو بتاخد 300 يورو وقريب يبقوا 500 يورو يبقي ممكن تشغلني عندك مكوجي وكوبتك جنيني ومرمر طباخة *
*هههههههههههه*
*ال أنت عيزة عادي يعني وتذاكر السفر علينا*
*منتظر توضيحك المهم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



marmar_maroo قال:


> فادية قال:
> 
> 
> > كل يوم هتأكلينى لحمة كمان ​
> ...


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي حبيبي روك*
> 
> *ممكن سؤال لتهدئة النفوس*​
> ...


 
للمعلومه بس  يا امير   عملة  الدانيمارك  مش يورو :ura1: 
هي صحيح  من  دول الاتحاد  الاوربي  بس  محتفظه  بعملتها  الاصليه  
مش  زيينا  احنا  اليورو  ولع   الدنيا  هنااااااااااااااااااااا:vava:
يا ريتنا  كنا  بقينا  على  الخلدن  :close_tem  كان الحال بقا غير  الحال 
عامة  نشكر  ربنا  على كل  حال 
وزي  ما  المثل بيقول  الي يشوف   مصيبه  غيره  تهون  عليه  مصيبته  :vava:​


----------



## Twin (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخت فادية*


فادية قال:


> للمعلومه بس يا امير عملة الدانيمارك مش يورو :ura1:
> 
> هي صحيح من دول الاتحاد الاوربي بس محتفظه بعملتها الاصليه
> مش زيينا احنا اليورو ولع الدنيا هنااااااااااااااااااااا:vava:​




*يا ستي ربنا يخليكوا لبعض*
*أنا مالي بالشغل دة*
*تقدري تقوليلي هو بيقبض بالعملة الدنماركية والا باليورو *
*والا ال قاله بما يعادل الجنية*

*ممكن علشان نرتاح*
*:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخت فادية*
> 
> 
> ...


 
اعتقد يا امير
والله اعلم يعني ld: 
وربما 
وحيث ان 
ومن الممكن 
ان روك يكون بيتكلم عن مرتبه بما يقابل الجنيه المصري 
وانا من ناحيتي باتكلم في الحاجات الي بعرفها بس 
والي اعرفه ان اليورو بيساوي 7   جنيه 
بس عمله الدنيمارك بتساوي كام باليورو :t7:
اهي دي ما اعرفهاش :close_tem
بس في كل الاحوال اليورو هو اغلى عمله في الوقت الحاضر 
يبقى نستنى روك يشرحلنا عشان لو كان الموضوع محتاج حسد اشارككم انا كمان بالحسد والقر :08:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*حبايب ممكن تسئلوا روك في الماسنجر :smil12:*
*علشان النق دا لو بتحبوة يعني وخايفين علية :beee:*
*بس عندي معلومة عايزة اقلهالكم :t32:*
*ان على اد ما بيقبض **على اد ما بيصرف علي المنتدى فلوس متلتلة يعلم ربنا :smil13:*​


----------



## tina_tina (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

حلوة اوى
مش هما اللى رفضوا المعونة الامريكية وقعدوا يقولوا حرام ومش حرام
ومن الناحية التانية بيدوا معونات لناس هتيجى تقتل فيهم بعد كدة
وبرضوا مش عجبهم
يستاهلوا واحنا المظلومين وسطيهم
تصدقوا بإية يوم الجمعة فى الكنيسة الطبيعى ان بعد القداس الكل بيشترى قربان نلاقى القربان ثمنة أضاعف
الىى كانت بربع جنية بقت بخمسين
واللى كانت بجنية بقت باتنين جنية
واللى كانت بخمسين بقت بجنية
بس سكتنا هنعمل اية
بس البنات والاولاد الصغيرين اللى بيفرحوا لما بيشتروا القربانة اللى بربع هنقولهم ياحبايبى مفيش بربع بعد كده
هيجيبوا الخمسين قرش منين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وعجبى


----------



## tina_tina (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



فادية قال:


> اعتقد يا امير
> 
> والله اعلم يعني ld:
> وربما
> ...


 
اليورو بيساوى 7.50 اوام ما خليتوة 70
الناس هتجيب منين


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *حبايب ممكن تسئلوا روك في الماسنجر :smil12:*
> 
> *علشان النق دا لو بتحبوة يعني وخايفين علية :beee:*
> *بس عندي معلومة عايزة اقلهالكم :t32:*
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
ايه يا فوشي  انتي  شفتي  عينينا  لونها  زرق  والا  مدورة  
يا  بنتي  احنا  بنهزر  مع  رووووووووووك
ربنا يزيده  كمان  وكمان  وكمان وكمان  وكمان  وكمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



tina_tina قال:


> اليورو بيساوى 7.50 اوام ما خليتوة 70
> الناس هتجيب منين


انا  اسفه يا  حبيبتي  تينا   كتبتها  غلط  
معلش    اليورو  بيساوي   7  جنيه  وعلى ذمه  تينا  هو  7,5 :smi411:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*الدينار اغلي عملة مش اليورو*​ 
*الدينار بيوصل ل 22 ج*​ 
*و اليورو زي مقالت تينا 7 ج و نص*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



فادية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه يا فوشي انتي شفتي عينينا لونها زرق والا مدورة
> يا بنتي احنا بنهزر مع رووووووووووك
> ...



*آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا رب يا فوفو :new5:*
*العين الزرقا مابتحسدش المدورة هي اللي بتحسد :bomb:*

*بس لو انتي احسدي براحتك يا قمر :flowers:*

*لكن امير نوووووو  :beee:*​


----------



## tina_tina (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



فادية قال:


> انا اسفه يا حبيبتي تينا كتبتها غلط
> 
> 
> معلش اليورو بيساوي 7 جنيه وعلى ذمه تينا هو 7,5 :smi411:​


 
ولا يهمك يافادية
لاداعى للاسف الموضوع ميستهلش
بس يوم ما اليورو يوصل 70 جنية تفتكروا اية اللى هيحص
اعتقد شوية كمان والناس هتموت من الجوع ومش هنلحق نشوف اليوم ده
قولنا نشكر ربنا انة جايلنا صيام غلوا الفول
هناكل اية بعد كده:bomb:


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخت فادية*
> 
> 
> ...


 
اقبض بالدنماركي و انا حولت السعر للجنيه
بالراحة شوي..


----------



## Twin (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي روك*


My Rock قال:


> اقبض بالدنماركي و انا حولت السعر للجنيه
> بالراحة شوي..


*يا عم أحنا برحتنا*
*دية حيتنا وبلدنا ال مطلعة عنا*
*حتي دية بصنلنا فيها*

*حرام عليك يا زملة*
*ههههههههه*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت فراشة*


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *بس لو انتي احسدي براحتك يا قمر :flowers:*
> *لكن امير نوووووو :beee:*


*يا علي التفرقة العنصرية*
*أنا ليه محسدش*
*طبعاً علشان أنا قلبي أبيض*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*صح*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي حبيبي روك*
> 
> *يا عم أحنا برحتنا*
> ...


 
هو انا عملت ايه؟


----------



## Twin (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي حبيبي روك*


My Rock قال:


> هو انا عملت ايه؟


*عملت أيه مش عارف ؟*
*ينهار كحلي مخطط*
*أنك حولت العملة الدنماركية بما يعدلها بالمصري*
*يعني لو كنت قلت أنا بقبض 50 جنية دنماركي محدش كان أتكلم*
*علشان أنا أهو جاهل ومعرفش عملة الدنمارك وما ياعدلها بالمصري*
*وكانت هتعدي*
*أما دلوقت أقول أيه*
*لا إله الا المسيح*
*أرحمنا يارب ورخص تمن الزيت أحنا دخلين علي الصيام*
*قولوا أمين*
*فهمتني يا زملة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي حبيبي روك*
> 
> *عملت أيه مش عارف ؟*
> ...


 

مهو العملة الدنماركية قريبة عن العملة المصرية, فرق بسيط جدا!!

خلاص براحتك..


----------



## Twin (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي حبيبي روك*


My Rock قال:


> خلاص براحتك..


 
*هههههههههههههههه*
*علي طول بتبعني*
*أنا عارف أنك عايز تشلني من الأشراف *
*علشان المظاهرات ال مكسرة المنتدي علشان أبقي أدمن ثالث*
*خلاص علشان الود ال بينا ننسي ال فات وخليني ........*
*نائب ثالث والنبي ياروك*
*:t17::t17::t17:*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي حبيبي روك*
> 
> 
> ...


 
بلاش الكلام داه على العام..
مظاهرات مكسرة الدنيا!!! :w00t:


----------



## Twin (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي حبيبي روك*


My Rock قال:


> بلاش الكلام داه على العام..
> مظاهرات مكسرة الدنيا!!! :w00t:


*:smil13::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::smil13:*
*أسف يا أخي روك علي أني تعديت الحدود وأتكلمت علي العام*
*سوري ولبناني وأردني من غير مصري*

*بس ممكن نكمل موضوع المظاهرات والنائب دية في أي وقت بالخاص*
*هههههههههههه*

*أنسحب من الموضوع لعدم طردي*
:giveup::giveup::giveup:
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## sameh7610 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*السلام والنعمة​**قصة حلوة بس تضيع الامل​**ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## tina_tina (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> مهو العملة الدنماركية قريبة عن العملة المصرية, فرق بسيط جدا!!
> 
> خلاص براحتك..


 
انت كدة ولعتها اكتر
معنى كدة ممكن نقول مثلا يعنى انك بتاخد فى الساعة 300دنماركى
ونضرب مثلا فى 10 ساعات يبقى 3000 فى اليوم
ونضربهم فى 30 يبقى 90000دنماركى فى الشهر
احنا مش بنحسد خالص
بس يوم ما الواحد كان بيقبض 700 جنية فى الشهر كانت الدنيا مش سيعاة من الفرح وان فى ناس مش طيلينها وشكرربنا اوى
بس قولى ياروك علشان الدقة بس بما ان الواحجة محاسبة بس فى الشهادة طبعا
اللى فى الساعة الرقم ده الساعة الواحدة فى اليوم
ولا الساعة طول الشهر
اصل الفرق كبير
ومش بحسد 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*روك لو امير بقا نائب مشرف عام تالت انا عايزة ابقا مشرف عام تالت اشمعنا بقا هو :smil13:*

*و بعدين انا قلتلك يا روك بلاش تكتب مرتبك ماسمعتش الكلام*

*اتفضل يا سيدي عايزين يعرفوا بتاخد كام بالظبط بالسحتوت*


----------



## sondos_m2006 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة وتعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



tina_tina قال:


> انت كدة ولعتها اكتر
> معنى كدة ممكن نقول مثلا يعنى انك بتاخد فى الساعة 300دنماركى
> ونضرب مثلا فى 10 ساعات يبقى 3000 فى اليوم
> ونضربهم فى 30 يبقى 90000دنماركى فى الشهر
> ...


 
طلعتي شريرة يا تينا و انا مش داري
اولا شغل اليوم 8 ساعات مش 10
ثانيا, انا مش شغال طول الأسبوع, لان الأسبوع 5 ايام شغل بس
ثالثا, انا اشتغل و بكمل دكتوراه, يعني ما الحق اشتغل ال 5 ايام كلها
رابعا, الضريبة بالدنمارك 38%

احسبيها مرة ثانية و تعالي احسدي بعدين


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *روك لو امير بقا نائب مشرف عام تالت انا عايزة ابقا مشرف عام تالت اشمعنا بقا هو :smil13:*
> 
> *و بعدين انا قلتلك يا روك بلاش تكتب مرتبك ماسمعتش الكلام*
> 
> *اتفضل يا سيدي عايزين يعرفوا بتاخد كام بالظبط بالسحتوت*


 
مالك يا فراشة؟


----------



## فادية (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> طلعتي شريرة يا تينا و انا مش داري
> اولا شغل اليوم 8 ساعات مش 10
> ثانيا, انا مش شغال طول الأسبوع, لان الأسبوع 5 ايام شغل بس
> ثالثا, انا اشتغل و بكمل دكتوراه, يعني ما الحق اشتغل ال 5 ايام كلها
> ...


 
افتكر  لو  حسبتها  تاني   هتديلك   من   مرتبها  يا روك  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصلهم  مش عارفين  ضرايب  اوربا  شكلها  ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااي  :a82:
يلا    سيط  الغنى  ولا سيط  الفقر  يا  زلمه  :smil12:​


----------



## tina_tina (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



فادية قال:


> افتكر لو حسبتها تاني هتديلك من مرتبها يا روك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصلهم مش عارفين ضرايب اوربا شكلها ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااي :a82:
> ...


 
اصلك مش عارفة
انا اصبحت من العاطلين من خمس شهور
ده بينى وبينك ومتقوليش لروك
يعنى ولا فيه ولا700ولا حتى شلن
فالحسد يبقى مضاعف
بس متخفش ياروك انا مش بحسد ولا بؤر ولا بنق ولا حاجة
بس بتسلى فى شوية حسابات تافهة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> مالك يا فراشة؟


 
*مالي يا روك :t31:*


----------



## tina_tina (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



My Rock قال:


> طلعتي شريرة يا تينا و انا مش داري
> شريرة ياروك
> هوريك الشر دلوقتى​اولا شغل اليوم 8 ساعات مش 10
> ثانيا, انا مش شغال طول الأسبوع, لان الأسبوع 5 ايام شغل بس
> ...


وانت كمان عاوز تشتغل الشهر كلة
ده الواحد كانت بتطلع روحة كل يوم 11 ساعة شغل 
بس نعمل اية يارب كلة كويس
عموما ولا تزعل
نحسب من اول وجديد
300*8=2400
2400ونقول *4 بس=9600
9600*4كمان=38400
ياراجل انت بتاخد ملاليم
وناخد الضريبة 40%علشان الحسد2%
يبقى الناتج نقول 22000دنماركى
لا احنا كدة ظلمناك
انا مش بحسد بجد 
بس لو لاحظنا انا اسعاركم برضوا عالية يعنى المرتب ده هيساوى مرتباتنا برضوا
بس بتحبوا تشلينوا بالاسعار الفلكية
بس ربنا يزيدك ويقويك ويديلك على اد تعبك وضميرك
انا بهزر طبعا فى اللى فات:smil12::dance:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*





ربنا يـــــعينك يا مى روك على عيون 596 مشــــــــــــاهدة:smil12:

أتمــــــــــــنى انــــــــــك تكـــــــــــون كويــــــــــــس يعـــــــــنى:t33::t33:
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

- فين ايامك يا مصر لما كنتي سلة غلال ( قمح ) للملكة الرومانية تخيلوا كدا زمان مصر كانت بتاكل روما :new6: دلوقتي الواحد يشتري العيش ويخبيه من الناس حاسس كانه معاه كنز او مخدرات بمانة انا مرة اخويا لقيته جاي فرحان ومعاه 5 ارغفة عيش مصري بقوله مالك فرحان اوي كدا قالي اسكت جبت عيش وطلع ال 5 قالي ده انا كنت خايف حد يشوفهم :closedeye الاجدع من كدا بقي كنت من فترة اسبوعين بحضر فيلم ( الجزيرة ) حد يعرفه ؟؟ المهم هو با اختصار الفيلم بيدور عن تاجر مخدرات عايش في منطقة اسمها الجزيرة وكل اهل المنطقة شغالين في المخدرات و كان بيتعامل مع البوليس وتمام التمام زي الاخ بتاع النخيلة عزت حنفي كدا لهاية لما وقف قطر بقوة السلاح وريحته فاحت وحبوا يخلصوا عليه والبوليس هجم علي الجزيرة علشان يقتله او يكسر شوكته الغريب بقي اللي لاحظته اني كل ما عسكري يقع من القوة اللي هاجمة علي الجزيرة الناس اللي في السينما اغلبها بنسبة 90% تصقف وتهيص ومبسوطة اني العساكر تجار المخدرات بيقتلوهم !!!

تفتكروا ليه ؟؟

 اكيد تخلف عقلي لدي المتفرجين محدش ياخد في باله معقولة يعني كرهوا كل صفة حكومية من اللي المفروض بتحميهم ؟! هو احنا اتجنينا يعني علشان نقول كدا ؟ ولا يعني علشان فقدنا الاحساس بالامان اللي المفروض الجهات دي بتوفره لينا ؟! ولا يعني علشان خرقهم المستمر لحقوق الانسان ؟ اما الواحد اوقات بيتخيل حاجات غريبة هما تقريبا زعلانين علشان الحكومة كانت بتقطع عيش تجار الحشيش وخلي الشعب ينبسط ياعم يعني هي جات علي دي دايما كدا احنا نعمل من الحبة قبه .. ماعلينا

واخيرا بالنسبة لمصر وغالاوته فالواحد ما يقدرش يقول عنها حاجة وعظيمة يا مصر يا ارض النعم يا مهد الحضارة يا ... الخ الخ مش ناقصة صداع :smil12: 

ونحب كمان نتقدم بالشكر الي الجهات المصرية المسئولة بتسيبها عن خفض المعونة الامريكية ( احنا مش محتاجين معونة اصلا محتاجين حد يتبنانا :closedeye قال معونة قال ) كما نحب ان ننوه ونتقدم بشكر اخر ( مختلف خالص عن اللي قبله ) للجهات المسئولة عن تصدير شوية الغاز الطبيعي اللي ربنا رزقنا بيهم و احنا بنوزعهم علي البلاد الشقيقة والغير شقيقة و كمان بنرفض اي كلام من اي مواطن يقول اننا بنعاني مشكلة في الغاز فالغاز متوافر لدي المصريين ولله الحمد :new6: وشكرا

ونحب نقول للسادة المسئولين في الاخر قرفتونا الهي يقرفكم قادر يا كريم 

ودمتم بخير وسعادة في ارض النعم ( مصر ) احسن حد يفكر حاجة تانية لاسمح الله


----------



## Coptic Man (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

ما ينفعش يا روك تاخدني اشحت في الدنمارك ينوبك ثواب فيا :t33:


----------



## tina_tina (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



Coptic Man قال:


> ما ينفعش يا روك تاخدني اشحت في الدنمارك ينوبك ثواب فيا :t33:


 
جبت للواد احباط ياروك
هنلاقى زية منين تانى اصل الصنف دة من نوع نادر انك تلاقى زية تانى
بجد احنا شباب غلابة اوى بس برضوا مبسوطين وشكرين ربنا
مش هو اللى قال مبارك شعبى مصر 
والحمد الله على كده على الاقل احنا احسن من ناس كتير مش لاقية اللى احنا فية وبتموت من الجوع
احنا احسن من غيرنا​


----------



## عبدربه (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

تعيش     تعيش         تعيش

و يموت الناس فيها مش مهم المهم انها            تعيش

لطفك يارب


----------



## محامي مسيحي (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*



أقول لكل المعارضين والفاسدين والخائنين لمصر..:ranting:

موتوا بغيظكم..:smil12::smil12:

رئيسنا المحبوب طويل العمر..قاعد معانا مش هيمشي لأنه بيحبنا..:yahoo:

واحتمال لما يموت ..بعد الشر يعني.:yaka:.((ده لو مات يعني)).. هنعمل له تمثال ونحطه على الكرسي..:smile01

وتحيا جمهلوكيه مصر الملوخيه:99:

وسلملي على الترماي:new6::new6::new6:



​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعيش حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية*

+++ من يريد حلاً ، يبحث عن أصل المشكلة ، التى لو عالجها أو غيرها ، تختفى المشكلة ، أو تقل جداً .
+++ فهل تغيير الحكومة ينهى المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لقد جربنا الكثير من الحكومات والرئاسات والأنظمة ، ولم يتغير حالنا .
+++ المشكلة ليست فى الرأس ، بل فى الجسد كله .
+++ ولا حل ، إلاّ بمعجزة .


----------

